# Computer



## NEMA (Mar 30, 2009)

Good morning
Does anyone know anywhere I can check my computer to see if it has a virus (I am not very IT'ed up) near the marina yacht club or does anyone know of a call out service that is available.

thanking you in advance

Nema


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

go to this site and download the software

AVG Free - Download installation files & documentation

its free antivirus software just follow the instructions if you get any further problems let me know


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try this site

ActiveScan 2.0 - A second opinion on the security of your PC

or Symantec at this site

Free Virus Scan - Free Antivirus Software | Norton Security Scan

Both are good on-line scanners.

Why do you think you have a virus?

Do you have an anti-virus program installed? If you do, is it up-to-date with the definitions?

Keep posting back on your issues as it will be easier to help you that way


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

NEMA said:


> Good morning
> Does anyone know anywhere I can check my computer to see if it has a virus (I am not very IT'ed up) near the marina yacht club or does anyone know of a call out service that is available.
> 
> thanking you in advance
> ...



if you still have problems with it after the downloads PM me and I can give you a number for a guy who does call outs, reasonalbly priced and knows his stuff, 

he has sorted out a few hardware problems that I had


----------



## NEMA (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thanks for response*



mayotom said:


> if you still have problems with it after the downloads PM me and I can give you a number for a guy who does call outs, reasonalbly priced and knows his stuff,
> 
> he has sorted out a few hardware problems that I had



Cheer for response.
Can you forward me your friends details as my laptop won't let me do anything really.
Thanks


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

NEMA said:


> Cheer for response.
> Can you forward me your friends details as my laptop won't let me do anything really.
> Thanks


I have sent you a Private message with his number


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I have sent you a Private message with his number


I wouldn't mind that number either same thing my laptop is so slow it's a pain in the, you know where I thought I'd get someone to restore it to it's original state and start fresh it has no virus just slow as when it shouldn't be.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You'll probably find, that you have installed programs on the laptop, and generally by default they have added themselves to the start up program list.

The more programs on start up, the slower it will run.

If you are confident in doing stuff on the laptop, do the following

Click > Start > Run > in the box that comes up type msconfig > enter > click the start up tab > go through the list of programs and untick the ones you don't want to run at start up > apply > ok

If you are using Vista, click on the Vista start icon in the bottom left corner of your screen > type MSCONFIG in the search box and then either press enter on your keyboard or double-click on the MSCONFIG program that appears in the search results. Then follow the above instructions.

You will then need to restart. On restart you will get a message about system configuration utility, tick the box not to notify you again > ok

If you ever want to turn on any of the startup items you disabled with MSCONFIG, just run MSCONFIG again


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks I'll give it a try have done something similar before and it didn't make a difference but i'll try your suggestion as well


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I wouldn't mind that number either same thing my laptop is so slow it's a pain in the, you know where I thought I'd get someone to restore it to it's original state and start fresh it has no virus just slow as when it shouldn't be.


Sent to you by PM


----------

